# Replacing elastic grippers on bib shorts



## AKrob (Feb 28, 2005)

Is it possible to do this? I have three pairs of Santini CX bibs that are holding up nicely, but the elastic grippers on the legs are near shot. Is there anyone out there that can help me out?
Thanks in advance.

Rob.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*I'm thinking...*



AKrob said:


> Is it possible to do this? I have three pairs of Santini CX bibs that are holding up nicely, but the elastic grippers on the legs are near shot. Is there anyone out there that can help me out?
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Rob.


I'm thinking you might be SOL on this one my friend. Get a new pair of shorts. It sounds like it's time to do so anyway.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Depends on design*

Some grippers are molded in and so can't be removed. Others are woven in and so could be picked out with a seam ripper (standard sewing kit tool). I'm not familiar with the specifics of your shorts, so you'll have to look at them and decide whether it's possible.


----------



## AKrob (Feb 28, 2005)

*Woven in.*



Kerry Irons said:


> Some grippers are molded in and so can't be removed. Others are woven in and so could be picked out with a seam ripper (standard sewing kit tool). I'm not familiar with the specifics of your shorts, so you'll have to look at them and decide whether it's possible.


These are woven, and thus can be removed as you say, but do you know where I can find replacements?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Rubber thread*

The shorts I have with woven in grippers use what I would describe as "rubber thread." I have no idea where you'd get something like this, and threading it through there would be a total pain, I would think. I have some old shorts without grippers, and I never have a problem with them riding up. Of course, that could just be due to my "massive thighs."  I would say to just trim off the loose ends and leave your shorts as is.


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

Might make sense to work the phone book, probably seamstress / tailors look for someone who does theatrical and other special stuff.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Take the bibs to a fabric store and expain to an employee what you what to do. I'm sure if it is possible, they will advise you as to what has to be done.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Paint*



AKrob said:


> ...grippers on the legs are near shot...


What about fabric paint? Something that is kind of rubberized like you see on the palms of knit gloves. As Mike noted, the fabric store or perhaps an arts and craft store would be the place to start.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

*Buy some new shorts...*

I know some people in the apparel industry, specifically athleticwear and cycling clothing. What you're looking for is the elastic grippers, which are probably sold on a huge roll, cut to a size appropriate for the leg, and then sewn into the shorts. It's going to be tough to find this kind of product anywhere, and probably impossible to buy enough for just two.

In addition, if you were to acquire one, sewing it in would be quite difficult. To replicate the kind of sewing you see on bike shorts would require a double needle sewing machine, and a flatlock machine. I don't know if those are available as consumer products, but the prices of industry ones are astronomical. Using the single needle sewing machine in the house might work for a bit, but the thread would likely break somewhere and the whole elastic fall out.

If you could find some other solution, I'd be happy to hear it, but why not just ride without them? So many pros turn them inside out for some comfort reason, so it can't be that bad.

My 2 cents,

Silas


----------

